# Topics > Multi-systems > Smart environment >  Ayla IoT Platform, Ayla Networks, Sunnyvale, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Ayla Networks

aylanetworks.com/ayla-iot-platform

----------


## Airicist

Aylas' introduction to homekit

Published on Jan 6, 2016




> Ayla Networks provides an Internet of Things IoT cloud-based application enablement platform that makes it easy and cost effective for OEMs to connect any device to the Internet. 
> 
> Our pervasive software creates a adaptive fabric to accelerate the development and support of smart, interactive product solutions, across devices to cloud to applications. 
> 
> The Ayla IoT Cloud Fabric combines innovative cloud based services with powerful software agents embedded in both IoT connected devices as well as on the mobile device applications. 
> 
> Leading device makers, service providers, and large retailers use Ayla to quickly integrate secure connectivity and data intelligence into products without substantial design modifications or changes to existing business models, and in a way that end customers understand and appreciate.

----------

